# My Collection



## Ignitus (Nov 15, 2010)

:wave:

I joined DW at the end of last year and since then have tried to build up what I need to keep the car looking its best.

Any advice on products you think would work well with what I have got would be great!

This detailing is addictive… 













































































































AG Fast Glass
AG Rapid Detailer
AG Instant Tyre Dressing
AG Fabric Hood Protector
AG Fabric Hood Cleaner
AG Aqua Wax
AG Ultra Deep Shine
AG Extra Gloss Protection
AG Car Glass Polish
AG SRP
AG Leather Cleaner
AG Leather Balm
AG Vinyl and Rubber Care
AG Interior Shampoo
AG HD Wax
AG Clay Bar
AG Perfect Polishing Cloths
AG HD Foam Applicators
AG Fabric Hood Sponge
AG Water Blade

CG Maxi Suds II
CG Glossworkz Shampoo
CG Bug & Tar Remover
CG Diablo Wheel Gel

AS G101
AS Tardis

Megs 105 - Ultra Cut Compound
Megs 205 - Ultra Finishing Polish
Megs Lambs Wool Wash Mitt
Megs Side Lock Brush
Megs Triple Duty Detail Brush
Megs All Surface Interior Brush
Megs G220 DA

Zanio Clear Seal
Zaino Applicator

Optimum ONR

Prima Amigo

Valet Pro Orange Pre-Wash

FK #425

IPA 50/50

Zymol Sponge

MF Noodle Mitt

Marolex Compression Sprayer

3m Tape

German Applicators

Cotton Applicators

Tyre Dressing Applicators

Uber Drying Towel

MF's

Thanks for looking. :thumb:


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

very nice and a very good start but its never going to stop:lol::lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

wait till you start having to buy another out building just to store your gear...:lol:
Very nice collection...:thumb:


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

my mrs would kill me a bit at a time for me lol


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice!! Wish i could fit most of my collection in two storage bags/boxes


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice collection :thumb:

Where are the bright red MF cloths from?


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

nice - which of those products do you use on your granite worktop?

(no - really - it looks great! very glossy!)


----------



## D-Dub (May 10, 2010)

Nice collection! What do you use the Marolex Master 1500 Sprayer for? Any good for applying foaming shampoo?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice collection..


----------



## puckacostello (Apr 1, 2010)

yetizone said:


> Nice collection :thumb:
> 
> Where are the bright red MF cloths from?


They look like autoglym ones to me, the ones that are supplied with HD wax :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

great collection... as per original post... on recommendations i would recommend the detailers radiant finish kit from chemical guys...
its black light + the applicator and towel needed(amazing super plush towel... better than the £8 dodo fantastic fur ones)
and V7 hybrid + the required MF... this is my faveourite product at the moment!! V7 is amazing!

great collection and nice shiney worktop..


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Give it till the end of this year and your collection now will look very very small ..


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Ignitus (Nov 15, 2010)

gkerr4 said:


> nice - which of those products do you use on your granite worktop?
> 
> (no - really - it looks great! very glossy!)


Thanks! My wife wont let me use any!! :lol: Instead she uses this Method product.

http://www.ethicalsuperstore.com/products/method/daily-granite-and-marble-spray/


----------



## Ignitus (Nov 15, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> great collection... as per original post... on recommendations i would recommend the detailers radiant finish kit from chemical guys...
> its black light + the applicator and towel needed(amazing super plush towel... better than the £8 dodo fantastic fur ones)
> and V7 hybrid + the required MF... this is my faveourite product at the moment!! V7 is amazing!
> 
> great collection and nice shiney worktop..


Funny you say that! I have been looking at those two as a combo for the last few days... Might have to make another purchase! :thumb:

Do you think I need the extra towels?


----------



## Ignitus (Nov 15, 2010)

puckacostello said:


> They look like autoglym ones to me, the ones that are supplied with HD wax :thumb:


Got it in one! :thumb:


----------



## Ignitus (Nov 15, 2010)

D-Dub said:


> Nice collection! What do you use the Marolex Master 1500 Sprayer for? Any good for applying foaming shampoo?


It just works like a spray bottle (no foaming). I use it for ONR mostly, but also for the Valet Pro orange pre wash.


----------



## ionutz_cjv5 (Feb 18, 2011)

very nice


----------



## White-r26 (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice collection, were do u get your bottles from? The grey 1's???


----------



## Ignitus (Nov 15, 2010)

White-r26 said:


> Nice collection, were do u get your bottles from? The grey 1's???


:wave: Thanks. Autobrite Direct.

http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/500ml-clear-plastic-flip-top-bottle-934-p.asp

http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/chemical-resistant-trigger-1081-p.asp


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i wouldnt say you need the towels.. however... to buy blacklight and v7 seperately. its £32.90 to buy the kit with towels, and applicator its £32.95... 2 towels and an applicator for 5 pence? surely cant be turned down!!


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

nice collection were you get the autogylm spray bottles ?


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

craigQQ is right - it's worth the 5p for the towels and applicator - remember to use the DW1 or DW2 code for either 15% off or free delivery.

i also have received this kit this week - I am stunned by how good the blacklight product is - and the V7 - both would make excellent additions to your collection


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

v7 is the real find for me. the stuff is fantastic and had replaced UQD in my collection.. 

UQD is kept in car for softening/removing bird droppings now (so i can get rid asap)


----------



## White-r26 (Dec 14, 2010)

Lovescars said:


> nice collection were you get the autogylm spray bottles ?


I've got some, just search on that well know site for detailing bottles..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ignitus (Nov 15, 2010)

:wave: Another new purchase was delivered this week along with a few other bits!! :lol:










I need to get some pads, what would work well with the DA and Megs 105 - Ultra Cut & 205 - Ultra Finishing Polish?

Thanks.


----------

